# Viper 5601 head scratch



## redbird555 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive installed a few alarms before but this one has me scratching my head and its my car this time lol. Ive got it all hooked up except the remote start and valet switch heres whats goin on.< color=#000080 size=4>I plugged in all the harnesses I got no blaring siren, all I got was a click of the doors locking. Then when I tried the remote nothing happened I only got the red confirmation light. While everything is plugged in I can also only lock the doors at the door switch I cant unlock them, however if the unit is unplugged all works well the unit has remote start but i havent hooked it up yet I cant get past this lol. I have triple checked all my wiring and it seems right diode stripes are on the alarm side however Im obviosuly missing something. I checked my wires for everything with this writeup and it seems to check out. any help is appreciated.
writeup: http://www.bfranker.badz28.com/fbody/alarm96up4.htm
Dan-


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the wires are connected to the wrong wires in the car, what is the year amke and model of the vehicle.


----------

